

Ask YC: Feedback on pongtracker.com - zeke77
http://www.pongtracker.com/

======
chaostheory
imho you should visually show why people should join your site

you may want to use a creative commons css template too, to make your site
look a little more professional with minimal work. here's a site that has a
listing: <http://www.oswd.org/>

some ads are fine, but right now I'm seeing the ads more than I'm seeing the
reasons to register for your site

there is a bigger question in my head though... are people too drunk to care
(as opposed to covering other games/sports)? Though hmmm people would care if
you designed your site to be displayed on a flat screen at the bar itself
(game progress, stats, ...)

------
sanswork
First impression is that it looks like a MFA page also I have no idea what the
site does which makes it hard for me to want to sign up. Maybe put up a demo
or something and drop the ads from the landing page?

